# what machine is recommended for making your own decals and stickers?



## bigbass63 (Jun 9, 2011)

would like to make my own decals for my brand..what machine is recommended, not something to crazy..just looking to make stickers and decals..thanks


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: decals*



bigbass63 said:


> would like to make my own decals for my brand..what machine is recommended, not something to crazy..just looking to make stickers and decals..thanks


You may have to be more specific. The term decal to me is a single color sticker cut on a plotter and a sticker would be printed. 

For decals I would recommend something simple and easy like the RSeries from SignWarehouse. They are inexpensive and come with FlexiStarter. If you have CorelDraw you can do you designs in CD and save them as .cmx files. These .cmx files can be imported into Flexi with ease and cutting is simple.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bigbass63 said:


> would like to make my own decals for my brand..what machine is recommended, not something to crazy..just looking to make stickers and decals..thanks


If you want full color printed decals, you'd need something "crazy" like a Roland Versacamm 

If you just want to make 1-2 solid color decals, then you could do that with almost any vinyl cutter

More info here: Vinyl Signs and Decals - T-Shirt Forums

And here: decals related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: decals*

You can get matte vinyl and print with inkjet. Some discussions on here and uscutter forum about doing it that way. I have tried a couple with some photo tex paper and turned out decent. One on my mailbox has been out there for near a year and no fade. I live in Florida so its taken its fair share of sun and rain and road debrs.
Then your gonna have to cut by hand or get a cutter that can contour cut them like a craft robo.

Or you get one of the higher end wide format printers and do them. But that will run about 9k and up.

They are starting to come out with some desktop solvent printers but they start at 6k or so.

Or for small runs like you probably want it will probably be best to sub them out to someone else who has the equipment already.

If you want vinyl then you need a cutter. Many out there at different price points from cheap chinese ebay ones to the well known Roland GX-24 to the GCC Bengal and Expert line to the higher end Graphtecs. 

Good luck


----------

